# Best Red Advice



## Rik Flair (Dec 30, 2012)

I hlave read a lot of posts over the years. Coming down to OB this weekend. I have caught all the typical fish - Whiting, Pomps, Cats ,baby sharks a couple of Black Drum, but what are the best tips for catching a Red off the beach? What size hook? How far out do you cast? Can I cut up any fish for bait? Should I stay with shrimp? If Shrimp, how big a piece? Anything else?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes you can catch them from the beach, the big schools of bulls are running now, I myself prefer the sound instead of the gulf side. rig you a carolina rig with live shrimp, I use a one ounce weight or bigger depending on the current with shrimp about a foot or two off the bottom. If you get lucky enough to see a school that is in range lob a gold spoon or a new penny gulp shrimp out to them, cast past them and reel into them. Lots of luck !!!!!!


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Newbie question here but what is the sound? Inside the Perdido Pass area?


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

The sound is the area of water between gulf breeze and Pensacola beach


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I prefer using mullet. It seems to be doing the trick lately. Redfish will eat almost anything so you shouldnt have any problems catching them off the beach.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

bigassredfish said:


> I prefer using mullet. It seems to be doing the trick lately. Redfish will eat almost anything so you shouldnt have any problems catching them off the beach.


Very true.... We caught some huge redfish the last few trips with cut mullet. A personal choice, but has never let me down. Scale the mullet first and fillet them like you would if you were to eat them. Then cut strips of the scaled fillet.


----------



## ride135 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am coming down to St Joe bay for the month of Feb, do you thing I would do better fishing on the surf or in the bay? I caught some mullet off the dock last year with the cast net but I've heard that the water is a lot cooler this year. Bringing my kayak and locator with GPS.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

try some menhaden usually does the trick, especially at night. i like using lighter main line cause bait goes further and its more fun to reel in a big red on lighter line! goodluck try fishing closer to pass i feel i have my biggest fish around there


----------

